# Guess the function im using.



## Fenty (Jun 17, 2014)

So recently i've watched myself carefully to produce an example of what i think is a function, but the trouble is i don't know function it is.

Scenario 1

Backstory.

I had a neighbour called Mary, she was a nice lady but had a bad tendency to gossip .. like a lot, and she was very untrustworthy, so naturally i took a distance from her and watched what i said to her, my mum noticed the same characteristic in her so we both used to avoid her and deal with her carefully. Eventually we moved house. Me and my family regularly go to church, so when we moved house we had to find a new one, so we found one we liked. We knew someone there, we weren't necessarily friends but we knew of each other, so now that we're in the same church we could get to know each other better, lets call this woman Kyla. So when church finished we went to kyla and her husband and introduced ourselves, she recognised us aswell. Now my initial impression of kyla was a person that was very loud, she was a typical loud expressive kind of woman, although it didn't put me off, my social alarm bells picked up a "watch out " vibe, then as we were talking she mentioned that she's very good friends with Mary, infact they're such good friends she came to stay at her house last week !

(The but i think is function related)

So as we got home i instantly said to my mum "the fact Mary and Kyla are such good friends means instant trouble, i dont think we shouldn't trust her, i bet she gossips like her"

then my mum said " I was thinking exactly the same thing ! She seems like a woman that is very dependent on people and cant make her own mind up, so she'll just listen to what mary has to say about us rather than find out for herself, i've got my eye on her too."

So after weeks of observation i said to my mum "Im sure Kyla has told Mary that we moved to her church, i bet they're gossiping about us", then my mum said "well sooner or later we'll find out", then next week after church my mum whispered to me "you were right, whenever i try and speak to Kyla, she always turns her and avoids me" lol.


Scenario 2 

Backstory

So in this new church im watching everyone and i saw this man, he's very loud and sociable, but he's also really mean, and he even says he's mean, and i wanted to know why he was so verbally abusive,he invited me and my family out, i kept in mind he was a very mean person who doesn't say sensible things, so i prepared myself, but as the course of the evening escalated, he was very sensible and very subdued, he was still making jokes but they were very slap-sticky, i was obviously laughing along with him but i was also observing very critically *fastforwad*

(The bit i think is function related )
so as i was mulling over the evening (as i do ) i said to my mum "I think (lets call him John) John is very hurt and damaged inside, he looks very vulnerable, that's why he makes loads of mean jokes and attracts that kind of attention, also i'm sure thats why he talks so much about his wealth and expensive holidays" 

then she said " i was thinking the exact same thing, he looks very weak like hes been through something that's crushed him, i get the feeling of "feeling sorry for him" 

then i said "yeah i agree, its like i want to help him rather than laugh with him, becasue he looks very internally weak so he overcompensates by being externally "strong"


SO these are just a few examples that happen regularly, its almost as if i can instantly dismantle people right in front of them, and the funny thing is these insights , if i can call them that, are just feelings inside me, its like i can pick up on things and put it together, even though they have not basis in the real world. In reality, I don't know if Mary has gossiped about us, but im 99% sure she has, i don't know if John is the happiest man in the world, but i would highly doubt it. 

SO do any of you have thoughts regarding this, what function do you think im using ?


----------



## Typhon (Nov 13, 2012)

I have a hard time seeing exactly which function this is, but it seems like NF functions, feeling (turned towards people) and intuition over sensing (detecting hidden tendencies rather than concrete motives), so it doesn't seem SF. I think you are an extrovert since you are focused outside yourself towards other people, so I would say it is NeFi or FeNi. I know this sounds MBTIish but thats the best I can do, I cannot detect exatctly which functions are being used, but would say NeFi(IEE) or FeNi(EIE).


----------



## Fenty (Jun 17, 2014)

Typhon said:


> I have a hard time seeing exactly which function this is, but it seems like NF functions, feeling (turned towards people) and intuition over sensing (detecting hidden tendencies rather than concrete motives), so it doesn't seem SF. I think you are an extrovert since you are focused outside yourself towards other people, so I would say it is NeFi or FeNi. I know this sounds MBTIish but thats the best I can do, I cannot detect exatctly which functions are being used, but would say NeFi(IEE) or FeNi(EIE).


Hm, I was thinking the same thing, however someone thought this was related to LSI behaviour , what do you think of that ?


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Seems like intuition with feeling.


----------



## Fenty (Jun 17, 2014)

Entropic said:


> Seems like intuition with feeling.


Oh OK, Fi or Fe ?


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Danali said:


> Oh OK, Fi or Fe ?


Fe because you focus on the expressiveness and emotional reactions of the person.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

Danali said:


> SO do any of you have thoughts regarding this, what function do you think im using ?


The first function that jumped at me from your writing is intuition with a minus sign -- you are paying attention to the negative possibilities and ways to avoid them. This is -Ne/-Ni to denote it differently. -Ne/-Ni are strong functions in "aristocratic" quadra for both Beta and Delta NFs.

There is also a lot of feeling based people evaluations, which is further evidence of an "ethical" NF type.

The feeling is more likely to be introverted--you seem to pre-judge people and "pin" ethical qualities into them.

Your writing doesn't sound like it's written by a "Passionate" communication style ExFx type--you're way more in your head reading your internal alarm bells and pausing to mull over them, which is evidence of introversion.

Adding intuition of negative possibilities together with likely introversion and introverted feeling, we have type INFj or EII.


----------



## Typhon (Nov 13, 2012)

Danali said:


> Hm, I was thinking the same thing, however someone thought this was related to LSI behaviour , what do you think of that ?


I don't see how it could be related to LSI specifically, sure an LSI can sometimes be sensitive to other people, but this requires use of their weak functions, in any case, I could not see it being more of an LSI trait than an NF trait.



cyamitide said:


> Your writing doesn't sound like it's written by a "Passionate" communication style ExFx type--you're way more in your head reading your internal alarm bells and pausing to mull over them, which is evidence of introversion.


I don't see how pausing over things to consider and mull over is evidence of introversion, EIEs are pretty good at seeing dangers for example, I rarely get myself into too much trouble because I am so clear-sighted about the consequences of my actions, I never "jump" into situations without thinking, ever. Ni doms do usally accuse me of being too risk-taking and rash in the way I act though, since they are more conservative. Ni doms are farsighted, and Ni creatives are carefree, so Ni doms ar more conservative in their undertakings and see more long-term. What I'm trying to say is that the idea that extraverts are these machines of action who never stop to think or reflect on their undertakings is false.

I personally still think she is an extravert because her main focus of attention is on the objective world of people's emotions and expressions (Fe), which is followed up by a subjective evaluation of their hidden motives based upon a "hunch"(Ni). Which would make you an EIE @*Danali*.


----------



## cyamitide (Jul 8, 2010)

Typhon said:


> I don't see how pausing over things to consider and mull over is evidence of introversion, EIEs are pretty good at seeing dangers for example,


Of course extraverts pause and think things over -- they also have introverted functions -- but it's never to the same extent and depth as it happens with introverts, who are the only types in the socion with 4-dimensional introverted functions -- "leading" and "demonstrative". Extraversion in socionics is thus described sometimes as psychological attitude at getting a breadth of information, while introversion - as going deeper, getting into the depth at the expense of the breadth. Extraverts therefore cannot afford it to themselves to "mull over" things to the same extent and for as long as introverts do it (neither are extraverts "equipped" for an in-depth analysis). So the question here is about the extent of the occurrence, not the occurrence itself.

The ethical reactions of female ExFx "Passionate" types for the reason of extraversion and 4-dimensional Fe (all four of the ExFx types have 4D Fe) are not only immediate but openly visible and observable, and closely linked in space and time with the event or person who caused these emotions in them. If you read the OP and this thread closely (it looks like they were posted by the same person), not only does Danali go silent and show no emotional reaction at all, which is nothing like 4D Fe types, but she also takes anywhere from several hours to several weeks to further analyze and "go deeper" into the ethical situation. This is typical of IxFx types: the emotional reaction is immediate, yes, but it is internalized, turned inwards due to their introversion, while on surface there may be no feelings shown for a long time if not forever -- exactly how she describes of herself. The way Danali is processing emotions and interacting with people around her is how it happens for IxFx types. (This, along with strong intuition that everyone is seeing in her stories, would make her be INFx).



Danali said:


> So basically this is how anger manifests in my case. *Someone says something hurtful, i become angry by going really quiet, i analyse the situation as to why it was said and so on, find an answer, then i forgive them*, however i don't forget about it, then i bring it up even though i don't really care, then wait for an emotion response, then finally show them i've forgiven them.





Danali said:


> So basically once, my mother was looking for a new hairstyle and i offered to help her, i don't want to brag, but i'm kind of good with hair. . My dad and his big mouth said " what can you do with hair, i wonder how that's going to turn out" at that very moment i just looked at him and walked out the room... that was the crucial moment. I WAS FUMMMMMING , nothing could compare with how that simple comment of his felt, anything anybody wanted to say to calm me down wouldn't have worked, this is the weird bit, gear yourselves in. *I didn't open my mouth and address it there and then ( what is wrong with me ) that anger that i was meant to blast his ass with was swallowed down into my heart*, *(also why Se-polr in EIIs is sometimes described as "passive-aggressive", since anger and aggression get "swallowed")*, that one comment just ruined my whole mood, i just waked out the room and sat on my bed and started contemplating my whole life, my muva who is really good with emotions noticed how i was feeling,even though i didn't blast my dad my whole attitude and demeanour showed much more emotions than any words, even my dad (who is terrible at reading emotions) realised the foolery he said, by that time which was roughly 5 minutes later i ran through the situation again ( lol, this point links to my social discomfort thread where i said i reply events again and again to analyse it ) and i was thinking why would he say something like that, then i put an answer to it, "he might have said that as a joke, he didn't mean it in an offensive way, he's a very direct person " by doing that i eventually got over it which was in the space of 5 minutes, i didn't care about it any more mainly because i thought of alternative reasons as to why he said that and i needed to watch YouTube videos ,do you get what i mean ? when my wonderful mother spoke to him about it, and made him realize his erroneous ways he said sorry to me, the sorry at that moment didn't matter , because i didn't care, i said it was "ok" and was back to my usual chatty self, but i didn't forget what happened, so i brought it up and then blasted him after i've finished going through my feeling in private, the blasting was along the lines of "why did you say that ?! Would you have liked it if i said that to you" and so on (oh yeah, i have a rather loud voice so it usually seems like i'm shouting when i'm not ) But now my dad feels like i'm still upset and he says "im sorry" again, then i kind of play with his emotions by pretending to me more hurt than i actually am, and start annoying him which makes him keep saying sorry then i make it visible that i have forgiven him even though i've forgiven him 1 hour ago in my heart. Sometimes i get over it so quickly that i forget what i'm upset about so i have to make up something lol.





Typhon said:


> I rarely get myself into too much trouble because I am so clear-sighted about the consequences of my actions, I never "jump" into situations without thinking, ever. Ni doms do usally accuse me of being too risk-taking and rash in the way I act though, since they are more conservative. Ni doms are farsighted, and Ni creatives are carefree, so Ni doms ar more conservative in their undertakings and see more long-term. What I'm trying to say is that the idea that extraverts are these machines of action who never stop to think or reflect on their undertakings is false.


Danali's primary evaluation is an ethical one while yours sounds more situation and action-based. She's not thinking about consequences of her actions or what's the right way to behave or act -- she is analyzing the internal character and nature of people. Assuming your typing of yourself as EIE is correct, the way you apply your intuition and the way she uses hers sounds nothing the same.



Typhon said:


> I personally still think she is an extravert because her main focus of attention is on the objective world of people's emotions and expressions (Fe), which is followed up by a subjective evaluation of their hidden motives based upon a "hunch"(Ni). Which would make you an EIE @*Danali*.


I'm seeing subjective ethics, internalization of emotions, and thorough analysis of people's natures over anything else in her posts. 

Reading into "hidden motives" by means of intuitive "hutches", this is thoroughly described in IEE profiles like this one, and both of the Delta Ne-Fi types are fully capable of this.


----------

